# Anyone ever hunt Seymour TX area? Just South of Witchata Falls



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

I went the past weekend up to Seymour TX on a hunt. This is my 3rd year. We were not fortunate to kill anything big, but stopped at the local gun shop / taxidermy, and OMG, there are some bastards there. I was just curious as to how many of you guys know about the South TX of North Texas. That area is loaded with big deer. (2 dropped yesterday am over 160 with double drops) I'm Now looking for a lease up there. I'm convinced!!!!!!

Great country!!!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I hunt a little east of there in Archer county and have hunted young county. The deer to the west are huge over in the Brazos river bottom area.. lots of wheat. Good luck on finding a lease.. there are some to be had out there.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Farther north on the Caprock there are some deer that look like they should be in Alberta...one of them won Cazadores a few years ago.

TH


----------



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seymour, TX*

Hunted up there on 2nd week of season and both of the attached pics were taken of of the 2M Ranch in Seymour, Baylor county. one was 10 point with 17 1/2" spread 130ish class, the other was an 11 pt. 21 1/2" spread scored 146 3/8. Both were large deer weighing in between 165-175 on the hoof. Great country and great people to hunt with; Ill be going back. Check out this site...www.deepcreekhuntingranch.com


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Look Me Up!!!!*

:idea: MAN, IF YOU NEED MORE PEOPLE ON YOUR NEXT TRIP, I HAVE 3 THAT WANT TO GET ON THAT LEASE I MENTIONED. THAT IS IF WE FIND ONE. NICE DEER. WAS THIS A DAY LEASE?


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Any Openings, Please Pm Me*

Just Got 1 Call Back From A Lady In Seymour. Said Call After Feb. Of 2008 And We Will Given A Chance To Look At A Place Or Two. Just Curious What The Going Rate Is Up There? I See The Adds For The Day Leases Out There!!!`


----------



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

*Day lease - Seymour*

It was a day hunt, cost was $500 for a 10pt and under. Anything over a 10pt was priced at $10 per scored point. The larger deer was an 11pt and scored 146, paid $1400. Still real cheap for that class of deer though. Seymour is just a little too far for me to have an annual lease, Im out of Houston and that was a solid 7 hour drive. I'm looking for something in the 4-5 hour range at most, looking out west TX.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

yeah, i'm in Conroe and it is a haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We hunt with David Scott W/ Brazos River Guide Service there in Seymour. Yes, price not bad at all!!!


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a buddy and he has a place in seymour. There are some really big deer there! They took a 150 class deer a couple of years ago. There are alot of hogs and turkey as well


----------



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'v been to my friend's property in seymore and they have some 180 class bucks on the wall. great turkey hunting up there too.


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

Both of those bucks are awesome! Congrats on a great hunt. That is a hunt definately worth looking into.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I live in Childress. My wife is from Seymour. I have been in that shop and man they have some Monsters in there. I'm still 0 for 4 seasons but its going to change. I'm picky. Good luck to you.

Jim


----------

